# Devils Lake



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I am going to be fishing on Devils Lake Thursday through Sunday. Anyone been out lately and how has the fishing been.

I talked to my buddy who has a cabin on Lake of the Woods and he said it has picked up big time in the last week with the warm weather. They got 2-29"s, 1-27", and 2-26's. Tons of 2-3 1/2 lbs.

I thoght maybe DL has been heating up as well.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

They've been catching fish out there.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Got back from DL and was fishing Thursday through Saturday. We hammered the walleye and pike. Mostly jigging with crawlers and leeches in 10-15 feet of water. Caught most of them along the road coming into Minnewaukan from the north. Used jigs and lindy rigs while drifting in that spot.

Also got into them in the trees to the SW of the Mahave Coule Bridge (not sure how to spell that) using jigs and slip bobbers in the trees.

Our group got a 27, 24, 24, 23, 23, numerous 20-22's, and even more eaters in the 15-19 inch range.

Let me know if you have any quesitons.

Jason


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I forgot to mention we caught probably 25 pike in the 4-7 lb range


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Sounds like you had a good trip. I still haven't gone there this year. I live 2.5 hours away from a great fishery and haven't gone once. Pathetic.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I'd say so.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

It was our best trip in the 6 years we have been coming out...by far...


----------

